# Battlefield 3 Beta - So läuft's: Anmeldung, Download, Origin-Vorbesteller, Medal of Honor-Besitzer



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Beta - So läuft's: Anmeldung, Download, Origin-Vorbesteller, Medal of Honor-Besitzer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Beta - So läuft's: Anmeldung, Download, Origin-Vorbesteller, Medal of Honor-Besitzer


----------



## majorjk1992 (20. September 2011)

WOOOOW 2 Tage früher der Wahnsinn


----------



## ShahramTaghizadeh (20. September 2011)

ENDLICHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Renox1 (20. September 2011)

Und ab wann kann man sich für die Beta anmelden?


----------



## Renox1 (20. September 2011)

Und vorallen WIE bekomme ich den Zugangs Code für Origin? Ich finde keine Altersverifizierung.


----------



## chokee (20. September 2011)

Auf battlefield.de findet ab dem 29. September eine Altersverifizierung statt, woraufhin der Spieler einen Zugangs-Code für Origin enthält.


lesen^^


----------



## Dreamlfall (20. September 2011)

Ich habe Moh über Steam unter Produktschlüssel steht noch nichts von BF3 naja mal abwarten


----------



## p4pp3 (20. September 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Und vorallen WIE bekomme ich den Zugangs Code für Origin? Ich finde keine Altersverifizierung.


 
laut der EA-Betaseite soll BF3 beta dann in Origin erscheinen... Höchstwahrscheinlich kann man dann bei uns dank Jugendschutz BF3 beta nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr zu den Spielen hinzufügen



> On PC, it will automatically appear in the Origin application's demo page.





Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Ich habe Moh über Steam unter Produktschlüssel steht noch nichts von BF3 naja mal abwarten





> IF YOU PURCHASED MEDAL OF HONOR THROUGH STEAM PRIOR TO JULY 26TH, 2011 CUT-OFF, YOU ARE ELIGIBLE FOR EARLY ACCESS TO THE BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN BETA


Haste MoH rechtzeitig gekauft?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. September 2011)

Wie soll die Altersverifizierung laufen? Geht die schnell oder muss ich meinen Pass hinschicken?


----------



## Chriss8185 (20. September 2011)

ich habe noch keine email von den erhalten


----------



## endmaster (20. September 2011)

Die sollten am besten 3-4 Tage vorher nen Pre_load anbieten... Die Server werden 100% zusammenbrechen...


----------



## wOJ (20. September 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wie soll die Altersverifizierung laufen? Geht die schnell oder muss ich meinen Pass hinschicken?


 In DE Geburtsurkunde und Einwilligung der Eltern einschicken auch wenn man 18 ist


----------



## Dreamlfall (20. September 2011)

Ich habe an Weihnachten Moh gekauft da stand auch inklu. BF3 Beta key


----------



## p4pp3 (20. September 2011)

Dann erscheint der Key sicher die nächsten Tage... Is ja noch ein bischen hin bis zum 27.


----------



## XIII30 (20. September 2011)

Hat moh damals vorbestellt bei steam und bei mir steht auch nix mit Battlefield 3....


----------



## JerrY1992 (20. September 2011)

operation metro? ich hasse diese map, warum die gleiche wie in der alpha -.-


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. September 2011)

> IF YOU PURCHASED MEDAL OF HONOR THROUGH STEAM PRIOR TO JULY 26TH, 2011  CUT-OFF, YOU ARE ELIGIBLE FOR EARLY ACCESS TO THE BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN  BETA


 
Quelle? laut Origin hab ich MoH am 29. Juli gekauft. Oder betrifft das nur Steam?


----------



## endmaster (20. September 2011)

Mal eine Frage: Wie seid ihr denn alle an eine Alpha version gekommen? War die auch freiverfügbar?


----------



## Soulja110 (21. September 2011)

hm versteh ich das richtig man bekommt den client nur durch den key. dann könnten doch zumindest die leute, die schon ab dem 27 spielen werden schonmal auf verschiedenen stellen den client hochladen damit am 29. nicht alles zusammenbricht...????


----------



## immortal15 (24. September 2011)

die beta hat noch ncith angefangen .


----------



## Sanogo24 (26. September 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, ob schon einer von den Steam-Usern den Key unter MoH bekommen hat?


----------



## Ir0nhide (27. September 2011)

Wenn ich in UK bestellt habe bekomme ich eine Email?
Von wem genau?
Dem "Laden"? Oder E.A. ?


----------



## E-K0 (27. September 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> Die sollten am besten 3-4 Tage vorher nen Pre_load anbieten... Die Server werden 100% zusammenbrechen...


 
hust:
Please torrent the beta installer if you get it early so everyone can preload. : battlefield3

die beta ist schon im Netz, auch wenn kein offizielle DL, in Origin Ordner rein key eingeben, origin sieht das DL schon hast und führt die Installation aus


----------



## dangee (27. September 2011)

öhm also ich hab bei steam diese option nicht. Hoffe es klappt trotzdem alles; es gab vor nem Monat ne Mail mit der Bestätigung des früheren Zugangs


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

lasst mich raten, wenn ich zuhause bin, sind alle server gnadenlos überlastet und man lädt mit 5Kb/s.
Alles nur weil EA so geistig unterb... ist und keinen pre-load benutzt hatte.
Da sieht man ORIGIN IST SCHEI**E!
Steam ist da wesentlich besser, BF3 war das letzte Spiel von EA, sonst bringen die ja eh nichts.


----------



## dangee (27. September 2011)

> Dafür müsst ihr laut Battlefield 3-Beta-FAQ  in eure Steam-Bibliothek schauen, auf Medal of Honor klicken und unter  dem Punkt CD-Key die Option "Battlefield 3 Open Beta Early Access"  aktivieren.


im faq steht 



> TO VIEW YOUR KEY, GO TO MEDAL OF HONOR IN YOUR STEAM LIBRARY, AND CLICK  THE "CD KEY" LINK. FIND THE "BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN BETA EARLY ACCESS" KEY.


(CapsLock mit zitiert^^)

also ein extra key: der steht bei mir auch (noch?) nicht da.
Ach, egal. wird schon... ansonsten halt 2 tage später.


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> lasst mich raten, wenn ich zuhause bin, sind alle server gnadenlos überlastet und man lädt mit 5Kb/s.
> Alles nur weil EA so geistig unterb... ist und keinen pre-load benutzt hatte.
> Da sieht man ORIGIN IST SCHEI**E!
> Steam ist da wesentlich besser, BF3 war das letzte Spiel von EA, sonst bringen die ja eh nichts.


 
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, da is Steam schon um Welten voraus. Ich zieh´s jetzt auch übern Torrent, geht sehr fix muss ich sagen


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> lasst mich raten, wenn ich zuhause bin, sind alle server gnadenlos überlastet und man lädt mit 5Kb/s.
> Alles nur weil EA so geistig unterb... ist und keinen pre-load benutzt hatte.
> Da sieht man ORIGIN IST SCHEI**E!
> Steam ist da wesentlich besser, BF3 war das letzte Spiel von EA, sonst bringen die ja eh nichts.


 
Es hat doch einen Preload gegeben?!


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Es hat doch einen Preload gegeben?!


 Wo den?
Ich habs schon seit einigen Wochen vorbestellt und natürlich bezahlt...BF3 ist zwar im Origin Programm, aber bis gestern abend kein pre-load oder überhaupt eine Beta...das kann ja heute heiter werden.
Wie gesagt...naja EA macht den Ruf alle Ehre.
Ich weiß ja noch wie schlimm das beim Bad Company 2 Release war, der Mainserver machte so starke Probleme.


----------



## DCfreak (27. September 2011)

Is ja alles schön und gut , aber wo zum Teufel bleibt meine eMail....


----------



## E-K0 (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> Wo den?
> Ich habs schon seit einigen Wochen vorbestellt und natürlich bezahlt...BF3 ist zwar im Origin Programm, aber bis gestern abend kein pre-load oder überhaupt eine Beta...das kann ja heute heiter werden.
> Wie gesagt...naja EA macht den Ruf alle Ehre.
> Ich weiß ja noch wie schlimm das beim Bad Company 2 Release war, der Mainserver machte so starke Probleme.




http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/kskhg/please_torrent_the_beta_installer_if_you_get_it/

kein offizielle DL, einfach in Origin Ordner rein key eingeben, origin sieht das DL schon hast und führt die Installation aus 

"
Close Origin.
Download the .torrent file.
Run it under your favorite torrent program.
Once downloaded, unzip file and upload the folder to: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3 Beta Trial\
Open Origin.
Enter Key to Origin.
Once authenticated, it will start "installing" BF3 Beta.
It will find the files on the folder and if there are no new updates, the game will be ready to play.
If there are updates, let it update, then start when ready.
If there are issues with the install, remove the folder from the Program files folder and restart origin and load the game through Origin download."

Edit:
@@





DCfreak schrieb:


> Is ja alles schön und gut , aber wo zum Teufel bleibt meine eMail....


laut news kommen die keys zwischen 13 und 15 uhr:

Die Keys kommen in Wellen zwischen 13:00 und 15:00 Uhr, die Beta selber geht laut EA Australia ab 14:00 Uhr live.


----------



## DCfreak (27. September 2011)

Ok danke , da gestern gesagt wurde das die über die Nacht schon weggeschickt werden, hätte es ja zufällig sein können das die schon da sind ..


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. September 2011)

@E-K0

Wie schnell ist der bei dir? Iach lad mit +- 200 kb/s, von theoretischen 1,6 MB/s


----------



## E-K0 (27. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> @E-K0
> 
> Wie schnell ist der bei dir? Iach lad mit +- 200 kb/s, von theoretischen 1,6 MB/s


 
bin fertig hate meist 600-1mb

ab und an 200~


----------



## fabo-erc (27. September 2011)

also ich lad beim torrent grad mit 100 obwohl ~600 drin sein sollten


----------



## paga (27. September 2011)

@ E-K0

Bekommst du auch eine Virusmeldung?

Und wo bleibt mein Key? 
@Faboerc Hab gegen Schluss mit 1mb/s < gezogen, einfach warten.


----------



## E-K0 (27. September 2011)

paga schrieb:


> @ E-K0
> 
> Bekommst du auch eine Virusmeldung?
> 
> ...


 
jop bei der exe, hast avira? der macht das ja gern bei neuen spiele exen.
hab die exe erstmal weggelassen gucken was origin sagt sollt ja eigentlich die dann nachladen sind ja dann nur par kb


----------



## paga (27. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> jop bei der exe, hast avira? der macht das ja gern bei neuen spiele exen.
> hab die exe erstmal weggelassen gucken was origin sagt sollt ja eigentlich die dann nachladen sind ja dann nur par kb


 
Jap hab Avira.. Hab die jetzt auch mal gelöscht, denke zwar nicht, dass es ein Virus ist aber kann ja auch nicht schaden.


----------



## E-K0 (27. September 2011)

paga schrieb:


> Jap hab Avira.. Hab die jetzt auch mal gelöscht, denke zwar nicht, dass es ein Virus ist aber kann ja auch nicht schaden.


 
das dachte ich mir auch, glaube auch nicht das es einer ist
habe leider keine Möglichkeit es mit andren Scannern zu testen

fals jemand nen andren virus Scanner hat bitte Bescheid geben


----------



## dangee (27. September 2011)

virustotal.com 

oder is die datei zu groß?


----------



## Delta07 (27. September 2011)

Hat schon jemand seinen Key bekommen?^^


----------



## immortal15 (27. September 2011)

wie ich immer noch keine key bekommen ahb ....


----------



## E-K0 (27. September 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> virustotal.com
> 
> oder is die datei zu groß?


 
ist 31mb und da ist max 20mb

Edit:
auch noch keinen key


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

Update:

Noch keinen Key

*naaaaaaaaaaarf*

...bald gehts los...


----------



## Kazujagp (27. September 2011)

hab auch noch kein bekommen -_- mist war ja klar


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

Irgendwie krieg ich das Gefühl daß das heute nix mehr wird....


----------



## paga (27. September 2011)

Laut einigen Meldungen sind 95% aller, die den Key bereits bekommen haben Australiere. Dh als nächstes dürfte wohl bald Europa dran sein...

Twitter


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

auch noch kein key.. na ja die sagen ja 13-15 uhr


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

dat wird schon!!!! positiv vibrations jungs (und mädels)!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QaGzktSVcs

yeaaaahh!!!!


----------



## Emke (27. September 2011)

Der Tag ist noch lang  paar Stunden mehr kann ich wohl auf meinen Key warten


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

bye the way: nutzt jemand ATI? mein CCC startet nich mehr wirklich und ich hab schon edliche foren durchstöbert, doch keine befriedigende antwort auf diese frage gefunden! wenn jemand abhilfe hat, wär ich seeeeeehr verbunden!! 

see 'ya on battlefield


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. September 2011)

Edit: Sry Fehlalarm s.u.


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

> Battlefield III :Closed-Beta key nicht für Deutsche BF3 Gamer!
> 
> Laut Marvins Aussage aus dem Origin-Support bekommen nur die Gamer aus den USA den Closed-Beta key.
> Deutsche Spieler bekommen diesen nicht! Sondern dürfen trotz MoH  besitztes erst an der Open beta Teilnehmen! Frechheit seitens EA wie wir  finden!


Die Bluescreen Crew! - Forum

EA ist wirklich das Letzte!



NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Key ist da


 Lüge...sehe keinen.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. September 2011)

also mit steam gehts noch nicht....


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> Die Bluescreen Crew! - Forum
> 
> EA ist wirklich das Letzte!
> 
> ...


 
Edit: Sry Fehlalarm s.u.

PS: Origin läd mit 1,1 MB/s also noch laufen die server


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Key ist da




sage maaaaaaaaaal!! echt jetzeeeeee????


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich bin MoH besitzer und hab nen key
> 
> PS: Origin läd mit 1,1 MB/s also noch laufen die server


 Ja, ich habe beides und weder das eine, noch das andere, sonst hat auch keiner einen Key außer dir.
Wo hast du ihn den her?
Könntest du mal die Mail posten ohne Key natürlich...


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

ich habe die Limited Edition von Medal of Honor und habe immer noch keinen Battlefield 3 beta key


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. September 2011)

Sry an alle, hab zu schnell gelesen. nur Beta key und dann schnell copy paste nach origin

Hab nen Server vorbestellt und die ham mir nen Key geschickt sry


----------



## DaDeluXeVB (27. September 2011)

lasst euch nicht verarschen von nilson hehe


----------



## dangee (27. September 2011)

KEY IST DA!!!!!!

für moh auf steam käufer: Steam neustarten-> dann steht der key bei "cd key" von moh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





> Battlefield 3™ Beta (Englisch GB, Englisch USA)
> 
> Join the Battlefield 3 Open Beta! Grab a few friends and jump into the Operation Métro map in Rush mode. Be sure to check out the integrated Battlelog features and share your thoughts on the Open Beta at battlelog.battlefield.com
> /The BF3 team at DICE





EDIT:

Battlelog geht auch!!  och geilo


----------



## wurzn (27. September 2011)

immer noch nix.


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

Ich hab immer noch keinen Key bekommen. 

Battlelog sagt:
Your account is not allowed to login


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

Wenn ich nun fix BF3 auf Origin kaufe, bekomm ich dann noch nen Key???


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> Die Bluescreen Crew! - Forum
> 
> EA ist wirklich das Letzte!
> 
> ...


 
Alter kannst du endlich mal mit deinem Gespamme aufhören?

Erstens Schwachsinn und zweitens (was das Warten angeht) sollte doch jeder von euch schonmal die Uhr gelernt haben oder?


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

dalevant schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun fix BF3 auf Origin kaufe, bekomm ich dann noch nen Key???



Nein, ich wollte gestern Vorbestellen und es war genau einen Tag zu spät, steht da aber auch, einfach lesen.
Origin


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

habe immer noch keinen key =(


----------



## dangee (27. September 2011)

download der beta mit max-speed! 4mb/s!

braucht euch also keione sorgen machen 




sind ma sau viele (leere) server im battlelog


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Gief Key!


----------



## DaDeluXeVB (27. September 2011)

@ dalevant
denke das wird nix mehr wenn du es jetzt kaufst

meine gelesen zu haben bis 25n muss mans vorbestellt haben um den früheren zugang zu bekommen


----------



## DaDeluXeVB (27. September 2011)

im PSN ists auch schon freigegeben für MoH besitzer


----------



## Joerg2 (27. September 2011)

jetzt hab ich meinen key - über steam...Tipp: versucht steam noch einmal komplett(!) zu schließen und neu aufzumachen - das hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

Habe eben geguckt, wer bei steam medal of honor hat, hat auch bei steam einen key!
Ich mag steam sehr, leider ist der origin key immernoch nicht da...EA vs. Steam = Steam führt mit in ganzer Linie.


----------



## facopse (27. September 2011)

Habe vor ein paar min zum ersten Mal Origin installiert. Viele EA Spiele waren bereits registriert, aber mein MoH noch nicht. Das habe ich natürlich gleich nachgeholt, aber ich darf wohl daran zweifeln, noch einen Key zu bekommen.
Kann man wenigstens ohne Key die Beta preloaden? Mit meinem DSL 1000 werde ich sowieso ein weilchen zu laden haben.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. September 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Habe vor ein paar min zum ersten Mal Origin installiert. Viele EA Spiele waren bereits registriert, aber mein MoH noch nicht. Das habe ich natürlich gleich nachgeholt, aber ich darf wohl daran zweifeln, noch einen Key zu bekommen.
> Kann man wenigstens ohne Key die Beta preloaden? Mit meinem DSL 1000 werde ich sowieso ein weilchen zu laden haben.


 
Offiziell gehts noch nicht mim Preload. aber der Client ist schon im Netz verfügbar. Google mal, soll angblich funzen


----------



## michik92 (27. September 2011)

Habe meinen Key noch nicht bekommen


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

Oh nein,  hab ich da was vergessen????

Bei EA direkt auf der Webside sehe ich mein MoH wenn ich mich einlogge. Aber im Origin nicht. Wie registriere ich dass da noch nach??


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

michik92 schrieb:


> Habe meinen Key noch nicht bekommen


 
Ist es schon 20 NACH 3 oder 20 VOR drei?!
Könntet ihr bitte erst dann posten wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist?!



dalevant schrieb:


> Oh nein, hab ich da was vergessen????
> 
> Bei EA direkt auf der Webside sehe ich mein MoH wenn ich mich einlogge. Aber im Origin nicht. Wie registriere ich dass da noch nach??


 
*knurps* Das ist verdammt unglücklich,... ob das jetzt überhaupt noch was bringt?


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

dalevant schrieb:


> Oh nein,  hab ich da was vergessen????
> 
> Bei EA direkt auf der Webside sehe ich mein MoH wenn ich mich einlogge. Aber im Origin nicht. Wie registriere ich dass da noch nach??


 Origin?
Also ich habe meinen Beta key von Steam, direkt unter medal of honor einzelspieler-> cd keys.
Der vorbesteller key ist aber noch nicht da und wird wohl auch nicht kommen...EA halt.

@Mentor501 alles klar bei dir?
Bisher hat soweit ich das sehe, kein Vorbesteller von BF3, einen Key erhalten.
Alles nur Keys von Steam, Servern oder sonstiges.


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

das ist ja wohl lächerlich die über steam haben die key , und wir kacken hier ab , fängt schon gut an,.,, na ja von origin halt ich zu zeit sowieso nichts einfach nur b
billige Aufmachung , aber leider davon abhängig


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

So, Spiel registriert. Das kann wohl ein epischer Fehler gewesen sein. Das versaut mir wohl echt die nächsten zwo Tage.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

/sign 
EA isn witz!


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> @Mentor501 alles klar bei dir?
> Bisher hat soweit ich das sehe, kein Vorbesteller von BF3, einen Key erhalten.
> Alles nur Keys von Steam, Servern oder sonstiges.


 
Mir gehts gut, danke der Nachfrage, ist halt nur ein wenig anstrengend dass ihr euch alle schon beschwert obwohl alles noch in der Zeit liegt, dann heisst es morgen wieder EA hätte die Ausgabe der Keys versaut weil sich alle schon beschweren bevor das Zeitlimit erreicht ist, kommt die Geschichte etwa niemandem bekannt vor?  (War zwar glaube ich nicht EA aber den Fall hatten wir trozdem schonmal)



IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> /sign
> EA isn witz!



Warum?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Hat EA ne andere Zeit? Bis 3 sollten alle draußen sein und ich kenne keinen MoH Besitzer oder BF3 Origin-Vorbesteller der die Beta hat


----------



## facopse (27. September 2011)

@dalevant: Genau das gleiche ist auch mir passiert und ich habe soeben noch den Key erhalten


----------



## wurzn (27. September 2011)

bei uns haben welche den key gewonnen bei bf3org. die spielen schon  origin vorbesteller noch nicht ich flipp bald aus. 48 std early access wird nicht klappen....................


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

hat überhaubt schon wer außer die (steam besitzer von MoH Tier 1 /limited edition)einen BF3 key?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

rayn77 schrieb:


> hat überhaubt schon wer außer die (steam besitzer von MoH Tier 1 /limited edition)einen BF3 key?


 Ich kenn zumindest kein 
Ich hoffe mal, dass man da irgendwie das Geld zurückverlangen kann wenn die 48 Stunden nicht eingehalten werden


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. September 2011)

rayn77 schrieb:


> hat überhaubt schon wer außer die (steam besitzer von MoH Tier 1 /limited edition)einen BF3 key?


 
Jap ich, hab aber nen Server Vorbestellt und die haben den mir geschickt.


----------



## uglygames (27. September 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Mir gehts gut, danke der Nachfrage, ist halt nur ein wenig anstrengend dass ihr euch alle schon beschwert obwohl alles noch in der Zeit liegt, dann heisst es morgen wieder EA hätte die Ausgabe der Keys versaut weil sich alle schon beschweren bevor das Zeitlimit erreicht ist, kommt die Geschichte etwa niemandem bekannt vor?  (War zwar glaube ich nicht EA aber den Fall hatten wir trozdem schonmal)


Ne, es kann een nicht sein, das gesagt wird, JEDER der Vorbesteller bekommt einen Key und bis jetzt hat ihn keiner.
Und selbst wenn er 1 Minute vor 15 Uhr kommt, wäre das eine Sauerei.
EA hat mit der BETA geworben und dann sollen sie auch jeden gleich behandeln und nicht irgendwelche bevorzugen, immerhin schaffen es ja andere auch. (serverbetreiber, Steam und co.)
Ich wäre richtig sauer, hätte ich nicht mal beim Deal medal of honor gekauft und dadurch einen beta key...wenn der überhaupt geht.


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

@facopse, 

hast du den über Steam bekommen oder per Mail über Origin? Wann hast du den registriert bei Origin?????


----------



## coolmodi1 (27. September 2011)

Naja ich werd mein Geld zurpckverlangen, irreführende Werbung und so...


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> Ne, es kann een nicht sein, das gesagt wird, JEDER der Vorbesteller bekommt einen Key und bis jetzt hat ihn keiner.
> Und selbst wenn er 1 Minute vor 15 Uhr kommt, wäre das eine Sauerei.
> EA hat mit der BETA geworben und dann sollen sie auch jeden gleich behandeln und nicht irgendwelche bevorzugen, immerhin schaffen es ja andere auch. (serverbetreiber, Steam und co.)
> Ich wäre richtig sauer, hätte ich nicht mal beim Deal medal of honor gekauft und dadurch einen beta key...wenn der überhaupt geht.



Ich versteh die Logik nicht ganz, wenn sie ankündigen er käme spätestens um ca. 15 Uhr rum, kann man sich doch nicht schon vorher beschweren es sei eine Sauerei?!
Klar darf man sauer sein wenn man keinen Key bekommt und EA sicherlich auch an die Wand stellen und Ersatz-Forderungen laut werden lassen, aber bitte erst in sagen wir 5 Minuten . ('Ich persönlich fänds nichtmal schlimm wenn es noch in der 15 Stunde dieses Tages kommt, nur danach wärs ,...naja für mich ebenfalls äußerst beklagenswert.


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

des gibts doch echt nicht man mich juckts in den fingern


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

In 2 Minuten geht das Ticket an den Support raus -.-"


----------



## facopse (27. September 2011)

dalevant schrieb:


> @facopse,
> 
> hast du den über Steam bekommen oder per Mail über Origin? Wann hast du den registriert bei Origin?????


 
Ich habe ihn per E-Mail bekommen, ca. 20 Min nachdem ich MoH bei Origin registriert habe


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

coolmodi1 schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mein Geld zurpckverlangen, irreführende Werbung und so...


 Waren bei mir immerhin 60€


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

E.A bevorzugt garantiert nicht steam ,,aber die vom steam sind wohl nicht dumm ,,die bestehen wohl auf die keys


----------



## terrorgnome (27. September 2011)

habe vor fünf min. mein key bekommen . bin mal gespannt wie es ist . battlelog anmeldung hat geklappt .beta wird runtergeladen .


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. September 2011)

samma gehts noch?! auf der PCGames Startseite nur BF3 News... -.-


----------



## terrorgnome (27. September 2011)

key per email und anschliesend bei origin eingelöst


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Waren bei mir immerhin 60€



Huch?
Du bezahlst 60€ für nen Beta key?`
Ich denke mal eher für ein Spiel mit Beta-Key Beilage?
Anyway, wers jetzt noch nicht bekommen hat sollte sich tatsächlich beklagen.


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

Hab meinen Key als MoH Limited edition Besitzer soeben erhalten! damals im saturn gekauft!

...läuft!!


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

wie regestriert man den MoH bei origin?


----------



## mafiafreak (27. September 2011)

ich hab  noch nix -.- ... das kommt über email? oder muss ich das iwo noch regestrieren?


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

rayn77 schrieb:


> wie regestriert man den MoH bei origin?


 Auf dieses Einstellungs-zahnrädchen oben rechts im orign fenster und produktcode einlösen!


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Sobald (!) ich den Key hab verlang ich das Geld für MoH zurück, vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Sobald (!) ich den Key hab verlang ich das Geld für MoH zurück, vielleicht klappts ja


 
Hö? 
_________________

Hab grad von drei bekannten erfahren, dass sie soeben um Punkt 15:00 Uhr ne Mail mit Key erhalten haben den sie bei Origin angeben müssen.
Scheint also zu laufen, noch jemand ohne Key?


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

??


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Irreführende Werbung und so, es war die rede von 48 Stunden und keine Minute weniger.


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

ja ohne


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

Boah ich geh kaputt, Key ist soeben gekommen.


----------



## majorjk1992 (27. September 2011)

ja ich hab noch kein


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Irreführende Werbung und so, es war die rede von 48 Stunden und keine Minute weniger.


 
Wow, sowas nenne ich Luxusprobleme.
Außerdem woher willst du wissen um wieviel Uhr die die Closed Übermorgen zur Open machen?
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass das nicht vor 16 oder gar 18 Uhr passiert, die werden da sicher noch die Installations-/Donwload-/Registrierungs-/EMailverzögerungszeit mit einberechnet haben.
18 Uhr ist sogar das wahrscheinlichste.



Taxxer schrieb:


> ja ohne





majorjk1992 schrieb:


> ja ich hab noch kein



Wünsch euch alles gute; EA strengt euch an oder es gibt Stress mit ner Meute von ausgehungerten Shooterfreunden den ihr selbst (mal wieder) verschuldet habt!


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

dalevant schrieb:


> Boah ich geh kaputt, Key ist soeben gekommen.


 
wie bekommen was hast gemacht????


----------



## 666-THEVIL (27. September 2011)

So jetzt ist 15:10 in Facebook hieß es die keys werden von 13:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr verschickt bin ich nu leer ausgegangen ?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Vermutlich das Postfach gecheckt...


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

666-THEVIL schrieb:


> So jetzt ist 15:10 in Facebook hieß es die keys werden von 13:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr verschickt bin ich nu leer ausgegangen ?


 Dann kannst du wirklich dein Geld zurückverlangen, wir müssen uns wohl noch ein bisschen gedulden


----------



## R9bb3 (27. September 2011)

so hab endlich auch meinen key bekommen. jetzt nur noch installieren...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

der support meint 'next few hours'


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

Hab damals MoH bei EA registriert und später bei origin! ich denke aber sobald man das game installiert und den key es erste mal nutzt, er über ea verlinkt wurde!

Also MoH LE-Besitzer, habe per e-mail meines EA_accounts(=Orign Account) meinen Key + Beschreibung kurz nach 15 uhr erhalten!


uuund: leiste läuft bei 15% 

auch nich so lahm wie erwartet!


----------



## mafiafreak (27. September 2011)

kommt dann nen link zum download?


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

/ Taxxer, war um 15:06 Uhr im Postfach. Dank universitärer T1 Leitung, ist der Download auch in 2:32 min fertig


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

des gibts doch ned ...... super leistung von EA würd ich mal sagen .....


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

hab immer noch nix ....


----------



## 666-THEVIL (27. September 2011)

Toll next few hours ich habe eine 500er Leitung wenn ich den Key Heute nicht mehr bekomme dann werde ich wohl erst zocken können wenn die Offene-Beta anfängt ......


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

mafiafreak schrieb:


> kommt dann nen link zum download?


wird alles erklärt in der mail und läuft auch alles über orign!


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

muss man medal of honor bei origin regestrieren??


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

Mich verwunderts auch, dass die Mails noch nicht flächendeckend draußen sind. 

Der download, war ja schonmal super schnell technisch möglich seitens EA. Mal schaun wie es sich mit den Servern verhält, oder ob die wieder wie bei der BC2 Beta abschmieren und laggen ohne Ende.


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

@rayn77

Ich habs gerade erst noch registriert und es hat geklappt


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

also ich hab auch bei origin am 24.sept. vorbestellt und immer noch keinen key ! was ist das für ne sauerei ???


----------



## dalevant (27. September 2011)

BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN BETA ANWEISUNGEN FÜR DEN
VORZEITIGEN ZUGANG
Daten: 27. September - 10. Oktober
Plattform: PC
Ab dem 29. kannst du die Open Beta auch auf der Xbox 360® oder der PlayStation®3 testen.
SO NIMMST DU AN DER BATTLEFIELD 3 Open Beta TEIL:
1)	Wenn du noch keinen Origin-Client installiert hast, führe folgende Schritte aus: 
•	Geh zu Origin
•	Klick auf "Origin herunterladen", um den Origin-Client zu installieren. 
•	Folge den Anweisungen während des Installationsvorgangs.
2)	Sobald du Origin erfolgreich installiert hast, kannst du das Programm ausführen und dich mit deiner Origin-ID anmelden.
3)	Klick in der Menüleiste oben auf das Gear-Symbol und wähle dann "Produktcode einlösen" aus.
4)	Gib deinen Battlefield 3 Open Beta Early Access Produktcode ein: "HIER STEHT DER KEY"
5)	Klick oben links auf die Registerkarte "Meine Spiele".
6)	Klick im Teilfenster Battlefield 3 Open Beta auf die Schaltfläche "Bereit für Download".
7)	Klick auf die Schaltfläche "Jetzt herunterladen" und folge den Anweisungen des Battlefield 3-Installationsprogramms.


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

super ! aber wenn du noch keinen key hast (so wie ich ) hilft das auch nicht weiter


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

jetzt gehts los jetzt gehts los , hab die key origin moh limitet edd..... key oben rechts Zahnrad eingegebenem download speed ist gut


----------



## kotec (27. September 2011)

origin FAIL, EA FAIL


----------



## DanGrizzly (27. September 2011)

Hab leider uach noch nix (muss ja wegen MoH auf der PS3 zocken), ich hoffe der macht sich bei mir gleich  aufem weg.


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Oh man, damals bei Bad Company 2 war das deutlich besser geregelt: bei amazon vorbestellt, Key an dem Tag dann auch pünktlich erhalten und losgezockt -.-


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

http://www.ea.com/de/1/kundendienst


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

ich bin so heiss ! ich guck alle 3 sek. ins postfach !!!


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

666-THEVIL schrieb:


> Toll next few hours ich habe eine 500er Leitung wenn ich den Key Heute nicht mehr bekomme dann werde ich wohl erst zocken können wenn die Offene-Beta anfängt ......


 
Preload?!



Skaty12 schrieb:


> Oh man, damals bei Bad Company 2 war das deutlich besser geregelt: bei amazon vorbestellt, Key an dem Tag dann auch pünktlich erhalten und losgezockt -.-


 
, NICHT BEI JEDEM, das gebe ich dir schriftlich!!!


----------



## Emke (27. September 2011)

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft - einfach was anderes machen und nicht stupide die Page refresehen oder die Mails abrufen  Wenns kommt dann kommts


----------



## immortal15 (27. September 2011)

key is dda


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

ich habe gerade MoH limited edition bei origin aktiviert bekomme ich jetzt immer noch meinen key?


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

ich bekomme einfach keinen !


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

40 %  lade mit 1.mb runter


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

ich möchte endlich auch den beta key haben


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

!!!


----------



## FernadeZ (27. September 2011)

meiner kam gerade vor 1 min  ... hab das spiel bei origin vorbestellt gehabt also keine  panik leute


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

hab grad mim kundendienst geschrieben und der meinete....

danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Den Beta Key bekommst du bis zum 27.09.2011 per Email zugesendet, wenn du die
Vorbestellung vor dem 25. September 2011 gemacht hast.
Bitte habe noch etwas Geduld, solltest du den Key bis zum Abend des 27.09.2011
nicht erhalten haben, melde dich bitte noch einmal bei uns.

und des übliche blabla


----------



## DerElectroman (27. September 2011)

Hmm...
Ich bekomm einfach keinen Key...
Gibt es jemanden der Medal of Honor Limited Edition gekauft hat und den Key schon hat ?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

DerElectroman schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Ich bekomm einfach keinen Key...
> Gibt es jemanden der Medal of Honor Limited Edition gekauft hat und den Key schon hat ?


 Kennen tu ich keinen, aber du bist auf jedenfall nicht allein. Gäb es wenigstens nen anständigen Preload Mirror...


----------



## ROTFEDER (27. September 2011)

Ich bekomme auch einfach keinen Key. Hatte MOH Tier1 im Handel gekauft und aktiviert.
Warte jetzt noch ein wenig.


----------



## DanGrizzly (27. September 2011)

Hab leider auch noch nix ich hoffe der kommt gleich.


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2011)

*Key*



DerElectroman schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Ich bekomm einfach keinen Key...
> Gibt es jemanden der Medal of Honor Limited Edition gekauft hat und den Key schon hat ?


joo ich ,, hab aber zur Sicherheit Kundendienst angeschrieben bla bla was geht ab und mein key von moh auch dazu


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

das ist doch alles beschiss!!!


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> key is dda


 Hat dir dein opi sicher weissgesagt mhhh?


----------



## xeru86 (27. September 2011)

Weiß jemand ab wann man als Open Beta Spieler also ab dem 29 Sep. die Beta beziehen kann ? Läuft das alles über Origin ab ?


----------



## Andi030 (27. September 2011)

desperadoxcap schrieb:


> joo ich ,, hab aber zur Sicherheit Kundendienst angeschrieben bla bla was geht ab und mein key von moh auch dazu


 
hab acuh schon meine key


----------



## Stophel (27. September 2011)

Leute ganz Ruhig, ich habe die MoHa T1 Version und habe um 15.41 uhr meinen Key Bekommen.


----------



## boooob (27. September 2011)

Gerade bekommen... Download mit Full-Speed


----------



## Absqlute (27. September 2011)

an alle alpha teilnehmmer der alpha cilent ist kommischerweise wieder downloadbar und hat 3,2 gb, vielleicht... ?!


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

SonusKitahara schrieb:


> Hat dir dein opi sicher weissgesagt mhhh?


 
Böse, immer auf die armen kleinen.


----------



## swaggerlee90 (27. September 2011)

ich finds schon unverschämt das die vorbesteller von MoH nur zwei tage früher zocken dürfen und jetzt krigt kaum einer den key


----------



## swaggerlee90 (27. September 2011)

Stophel schrieb:


> Leute ganz Ruhig, ich habe die MoHa T1 Version und habe um 15.41 uhr meinen Key Bekommen.


schön für dich aber wir haben jetzt 16:35 und ich hab meinen key immernoch nicht


----------



## FernadeZ (27. September 2011)

schonmal 1,5 millionen e-mails verschickt?? das dauert eben ...stellt euch mal vor  die wären alle gleichzeitig raus gegangen... .....  da sag ich nur viel spaß beim downloaden -.-


----------



## 666-THEVIL (27. September 2011)

@swaggerlee90 schau mal ob du deine E-Mail Adresse in deinem EA Profil Bestätigt hats!


----------



## mafiafreak (27. September 2011)

mich würde mal interessieren welchen mail anbieter die nutzten die den key schon haben ...
vllt machen dies ja nach dem alphabet ...


----------



## rayn77 (27. September 2011)

wiso schicken die mir keinen key =( =( =(


----------



## ROTFEDER (27. September 2011)

Habe soeben folgende Antwort von einem Chat mit EA erhalten:

We understand your excitement for the game's early access. 
I know you've been eagerly waiting for the Early Access Beta key with bated breath, so have I! Well, the early access key will be sent today; however, as of now we don't have any ETA. Please wait for only a few hours and you will get an Email with the key in your account.
We appreciate your patience.


----------



## swaggerlee90 (27. September 2011)

mafiafreak schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren welchen mail anbieter die nutzten die den key schon haben ...
> vllt machen dies ja nach dem alphabet ...


 wenn ja dann hab ich wohl die arschkarte


----------



## spike00 (27. September 2011)

rayn77 schrieb:


> wiso schicken die mir keinen key =( =( =(


 Da du die MOH erst heute bei origin angemeldet hast, stehst du wohl ganz hinten auf der keyliste..also warten und nicht durch drehn.
Auf irgendeinen Fernsehsender läuft doch sicher Pokemon damit kannst du dich bis dahin ablenken.


----------



## ludwig-glaser (27. September 2011)

wenns bei bf schon nicht funktioniert bin ich gespannt wie es dann bei swtor läuft ...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

tja wird wohl nix mehr heute


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (27. September 2011)

also origin nervt ja jetzt schon
habe akkount angelegt mit benutzername und pw
wollte mich gerade einloggen
gehtnicht 
benutzername und pw passen nicht zusammen. 2 min vorher erstellt und auch überprüft
fängt ja schon hammer an der sch.....


----------



## LinxPax (27. September 2011)

hab noch keinen  hoffentlich ist er noch vor 20:00 da...


----------



## swaggerlee90 (27. September 2011)

ich wart jetzt schon seit ca.4 stunden und da kommt einfach nix


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

des langweilt ein freund von mir hats später bekomen des moh und hat jetzt schon sien key und ich bin immer noch ohne .... des gibts echt nich unter aller sau


----------



## PanixXx (27. September 2011)

es is schön zu lesen das ich nich der einzige bin der 4 stunden lang doof vorm bildschirm sitzt xD

ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sie nur eine begrenzte anzahl von leuten die keys geben damit der download server nicht crasht, und sobald einer den download fertig hat bekommt der nächste nen key...

nur scheiße ist es wenn sie die email adressen dann nach alphabet abgehn... dann sind leute wie meiner einer deren email adresse mit "v" anfängt ziemlich am ar****....

naja ich drück euch allen die daumen und kopf hoch ! ich depp sitz seid heute früh um 7 uhr am pc und warte auf ne email ;D xD


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (27. September 2011)

wie gesagt ich habe meinen key bekommen gegen 15.25
aber ich kann mich bei origin nicht anmelden weil da nix weiter geht
benutzername und pw sind eingegeben neu registriert 
kann aber nicht anmelden weil ich noch nicht erkannt werde oder sonst was
also 
wenn ihr auf key wartet solltet ihr euch schon mal bei origin reg und anmelden sonst wartet ihr dort auch noch ewig und noch länger


----------



## baeumchen1 (27. September 2011)

kommt hier jemand ohne wartezeit auf nen bf3 server?
ich warte schon 30min ...


----------



## LorD-AcE (27. September 2011)

Wer die Files für die Beta sucht sollte hier vorbeischaun: http://NextNet-Gaming.de


----------



## swaggerlee90 (27. September 2011)

baeumchen1 schrieb:


> kommt hier jemand ohne wartezeit auf nen bf3 server?
> ich warte schon 30min ...


 sei froh das du überhaupt nen key hast


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Bei mir kommt auch nur "Matchmaking" im Browser. 


@die Leute, deren Login nicht klappt: bei vielen Dingen bekommt man eine mail, die man erst bestätigen muss, bevor der Account freigeschaltet ist - vlt. das nochmal checken und auch den SPAM-Ordner nach so einer Mail durchsehen. Bei mir kann ich nicht mehr sagen, wie das damals war, ich hab noch meinen alten EA-Account, der funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (27. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt auch nur "Matchmaking" im Browser.
> 
> 
> @die Leute, deren Login nicht klappt: bei vielen Dingen bekommt man eine mail, die man erst bestätigen muss, bevor der Account freigeschaltet ist - vlt. das nochmal checken und auch den SPAM-Ordner nach so einer Mail durchsehen. Bei mir kann ich nicht mehr sagen, wie das damals war, ich hab noch meinen alten EA-Account, der funktioniert einwandfrei.


 

nix nix weder im spam oder sonst wo
kommt nix
warscheinlich xtrem überlastet


----------



## RazorX (27. September 2011)

Hats schon jemand mit gmail Adresse bekommen ?  Warte auf meinen... Hab BF3 im Origin Shop vorbestellt und dort stand auch 48h early access


----------



## DanielFRG (27. September 2011)

Hat jemand interesse an meinen Code ??

Hab heute eine Email bekommen, Open Beta Test. Werde die Email dann weiterleiten.

Der erste der mir eine PM schreibt bekommt den Code !


----------



## Taxxer (27. September 2011)

so key bekommen


----------



## DanielFRG (27. September 2011)

Code ist schon vergeben


----------



## mafiafreak (27. September 2011)

gibts noch jemand der nen 2. code hat ... hätte interesse


----------



## mafiafreak (27. September 2011)

bitte PN   
                            I
                           V


----------



## PanixXx (27. September 2011)

19:39 !!!!!! key bekommen ! wahnsinn tag fürn arsch  abend zu kurz... bald ruft die arbeit wieder -..-


----------



## DCfreak (27. September 2011)

ich hab ne frage ich hab ne mail gekommen aber wie geht das jetzt im playstation store wo find ich die beta zum downloaden ?


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (27. September 2011)

Toll hab noch kein key! alle aus meinen clan haben ein bekommen nur ich nicht!
Vor 2 Stunden Support angeschrieben - keine antwort! SAUEREI


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (27. September 2011)

ich habs über gmail bekommen aber wie gesagt nur n key 
anmeldung warte ich noch immer bestimmt schon 3 oder 4 std
geht nix
spam is a nix drinnen


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> Toll hab noch kein key! alle aus meinen clan haben ein bekommen nur ich nicht!
> Vor 2 Stunden Support angeschrieben - keine antwort! SAUEREI


 Bei mir genauso -.-


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

weiß jemand wie man bei origin den preorder  canceln kann? der kunden EA support löscht jedesmal meine anfragen


----------



## BF3BetaKey (27. September 2011)

ICHH-ABEA-UCHK-EINE-NBET-AKEY

Hab dem EA support schon geschrieben das ich den aus versehen aus meiner Email Box gelöscht habe. Das glaubt DICE bestimmt nicht. 
Nächste Support Antwort nach 24 Stunden.


----------



## BF3BetaKey (27. September 2011)

Habt ihr ALLE schon aufgegeben ?


----------



## DerElectroman (27. September 2011)

Immer noch kein Key ... -.-


----------



## ToteHose10 (28. September 2011)

Und ich bin noch nicht auf einen Server draufgekommen ^^
Lässt mich immer ewig warten.
Bis dann da "Timeout" steht.
Selbst wenn ich in ne Warteschleife geworfen werden für die reservierten Plätze.


----------



## ToteHose10 (28. September 2011)

Ah und ich hab einen Xbox Beta Key zu vergeben?
Möchte den jemand haben?
Der erste der ne PN an mich schreibt.
Bekommt ihn


----------



## Pasldead (28. September 2011)

Hallo mal ne Frage warum bekomme ich kein beta key für Battlefield 3 ! 
ich habe mir medal of honor geholt und habe den key eingegeben und die von ea haben mir immer noch kein key gesendet und dan sende ich an EA noch eine E Mail und dar steht das die antwort erst in 24 Stunden kommt  ganz erlich ich bin richtig genervt  -_- .


----------



## BackDoorOptix (28. September 2011)

find sowas echt scheiße was die da abziehen ich warte auch auf mein beta key und nix ist angekommen rein garnix tja da sieht man ja das steam besser ist als ea drecks ding ist das lätzte mal das ich mir ein ea spiel kaufe -.-


----------



## Paaschi89 (28. September 2011)

Ärgerlich, und bei mir funktioniert die Beta nicht. Nach dem Download des BF3 Beta-Client
und dem Versuch, das Spiel automatisch zu installieren, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass die BF3. exe nicht mehr funktioniert. Hat evtl jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt und kennt eine Lösung, die das Problem beheben kann?


----------



## nataSic (28. September 2011)

brauch jemand noch nen beta-key für pc? keine ahnung warum die mir einen zugeschickt haben. würde fürs laden sowiso 24h brauchen + hab kein bock auf origin. hab aber nur einen.


----------



## SwizzJack (28. September 2011)

Ja Bitte!


----------



## nataSic (28. September 2011)

nataSic schrieb:


> brauch jemand noch nen beta-key für pc? keine ahnung warum die mir einen zugeschickt haben. würde fürs laden sowiso 24h brauchen + hab kein bock auf origin. hab aber nur einen.


 der key is jetz schon weg. sorry


----------



## jonnyxtreme (28. September 2011)

BackDoorOptix schrieb:


> find sowas echt scheiße was die da abziehen ich warte auch auf mein beta key und nix ist angekommen rein garnix tja da sieht man ja das steam besser ist als ea drecks ding ist das lätzte mal das ich mir ein ea spiel kaufe -.-



Bei mir genauso! Habe mir MOH für 10 Euro hauptsächlich wegen dem Beta-Zugang geholt und jetzt hab ich keine Mail...Checks nicht...


----------



## Pasldead (28. September 2011)

Habe auch kein beta key bekommen aber bis die von ea auf meine e mail antworten ist schon die open beta dar -_-


----------



## BF3BetaKey (28. September 2011)

Der Beta Key ist hier


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

Hab leider auch noch keinen Key erhalten. Bin besitzer der MoH limited Edition. An all die denen es genauso geht, welchen Emailanbieter habt ihr?


----------



## BF3BetaKey (28. September 2011)

blacksouldruide schrieb:


> Hab leider auch noch keinen Key erhalten. Bin besitzer der MoH limited Edition. An all die denen es genauso geht, welchen Emailanbieter habt ihr?


 
t-online


----------



## facopse (28. September 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, irgendwo ein Feedback abzugeben, damit Dice diverse Bugs ausmerzen kann?
Was mir bislang am negativsten aufgefallen ist:
- Sniper leuchten wie Weihnachtsbäume
- An diversen Stellen versinkt man im Boden / in der Wand und kann unsichtbar und geschützt Gegner abknallen
- Häufig wird man noch abgeknallt, obwohl man sich längst in Deckung befindet.


----------



## Playerboy90 (28. September 2011)

BF3BetaKey schrieb:


> t-online


 
msn -.-


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

BF3BetaKey schrieb:


> t-online


 
Vom Alphabet her auch ziemlich weit hinten. Könnte das der Grund sein, warum wir noch keine Keys bekommen haben?!  Hab jetzt nochmals den Support angeschrieben und warte auf nen live Support. Mal schaun was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## spike00 (28. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man bei origin den preorder  canceln kann? der kunden EA support löscht jedesmal meine anfragen


 Aha erster bei Origin Preordern und Key beziehn und dann wieder stornieren....so nicht!


----------



## BackDoorOptix (28. September 2011)

leute ihr werdet garnix mehr bekommen wenn es wirklich so ist das die nach alphabet gehen dann habt ihr arschkarte gezogen die wxyz haben -.- hab leider web und ist auch ziemlich am arsch scheiß´ea


----------



## Orthus (28. September 2011)

Hmm jetzt mal ehrlich...ihr macht ein Theater draus, als ob euer Leben davon abhängen würde.
Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn ihr noch keinen Key habt, dann könnt ihr ihn euch auch ab Morgen (29.09.) von deren Homepage holen, nachdem ihr eine Alterverifikation durchgeführt habt. So werd ich es auch machen. Kommt mal runter meine Güte.


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt mal ehrlich...ihr macht ein Theater draus, als ob euer Leben davon abhängen würde.
> Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn ihr noch keinen Key habt, dann könnt ihr ihn euch auch ab Morgen (29.09.) von deren Homepage holen, nachdem ihr eine Alterverifikation durchgeführt habt. So werd ich es auch machen. Kommt mal runter meine Güte.


 
Da gehts einzig allein ums Prinzip. Das ist reinste Kundenverarsche. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn einige die meinen "stellt euch doch nicht so an", keinen Key erhalten hätten, würden diese Personen sich genauso Aufregen.


----------



## Orthus (28. September 2011)

Schon, aber man muss mit Schwierigkeiten einfach rechnen. Es geht nie alles reibungslos.
Außerdem hab ich wie gesagt auch keinen Key erhalten.


----------



## BackDoorOptix (28. September 2011)

voll komisch hab mir jetzt den kack runter geladen über origin und wenn ich auf installieren klicke kommt nix  scheiß drecks ding -.-*


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Schon, aber man muss mit Schwierigkeiten einfach rechnen. Es geht nie alles reibungslos.
> Außerdem hab ich wie gesagt auch keinen Key erhalten.


 
Das war jetzt auch nicht explizit an dich gerichtet, eher an die Allgemeinheit. Natürlich muss man mit Komplikationen rechnen. Das ist mir klar, aber EA sind doch keine Anfänger mehr. Ich bin selbst Programmierer und kann mir vorstellen, was für eine Arbeit dahinter steckt. ABER man kann so eine Aktion auch besser im Voraus planen und das ist das was mich ärgert. Wenn die Closed Beta 1 Woche z.B. laufen würde, hätte ich auch kein Problem den Key heute Abend zu bekommen. Aber die Closed Beta läuft heute ab...


----------



## BackDoorOptix (28. September 2011)

naja morgen würd auch nicht jeder gleich zocken können die server werden zu 1000% überlastet sein da würds mal schön laggen -.-


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

BackDoorOptix schrieb:


> naja morgen würd auch nicht jeder gleich zocken können die server werden zu 1000% überlastet sein da würds mal schön laggen -.-


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber man hat trotzdem bis zum 10.10 Zeit.


----------



## Datamind (28. September 2011)

Mir war klar das es in Warteschleifen enden wird. Aber wer sich extra MoH zugelegt hat um die Beta 2 Tage früher zu spielen, der ist es IMHO selber Schuld wenn der Schuss nach hinten losgeht. Allerdings sehr dreist was EA diesmal wieder abzieht... und da ist es auch egal ob es um BF3 oder sonst für ein Spiel geht.


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Mir war klar das es in Warteschleifen enden wird. Aber wer sich extra MoH zugelegt hat um die Beta 2 Tage früher zu spielen, der ist es IMHO selber Schuld wenn der Schuss nach hinten losgeht. Allerdings sehr dreist was EA diesmal wieder abzieht... und da ist es auch egal ob es um BF3 oder sonst für ein Spiel geht.


 
Sehe ich genauso. 

Hab grad ne Email von EA bekommen:

"Hallo,

danke, daß Du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Seit gestern 18:00 GMT (19:00 DGZ) können Keys nun generiert werden. Leider brach zwischendurch das System zusammen.
Bitte überprüfe Deine Inbox und gib mir bescheid, ob Du noch den Key für XBox oder für PC brauchst, damit ich Dir nicht den falschen schicke.
Ich benötige nur die Plattform."

Habe auch gleich zurückgeschrieben, mal schaun wann mein Key ankommt.


----------



## smartcarpa (28. September 2011)

BackDoorOptix schrieb:


> voll komisch hab mir jetzt den kack runter geladen über origin und wenn ich auf installieren klicke kommt nix  scheiß drecks ding -.-*




bei mir hats an antivir gelegen habe es deaktiviert


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

So habe jetzt meinen Beta Key


----------



## Zero399 (28. September 2011)

Bei mir hat alles sofort geklappt, was mich ziemlich verwundert, da bei mir normalerweise nie etwas funktioniert. Aber die Performance im Spiel ist eigenartig. Erinnert mich an Brink. Egal, was ich bei den Details rumstelle, die FPS ändern sich nie. In Innenarealen immer 70 - 85 FPS, sobald aber was passiert 30 - 40, was ich als unangenehm empfinde. Bin ich der Einzige bei dem das so ist?


----------



## ElPillE (28. September 2011)

Moin Leute.
Ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon den Open Beta Client heruntergeladen, um morgen pünktlich durchstarten zu können und um nicht auf den Origin Download angewiesen zu sein.
http://www.battlefield-company.de/2011/09/battlefield-3-beta-externer-download/

Habe auch alles so gemacht wie es in der Beschreibung steht aber Origin will es unter "Meine Spiele" einfach nicht finden. Hmm Mist. 
Gehe ich auf die bf3.exe will er den Key, den ich nicht habe aber die Installation startet nicht -.- 
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder weiß eine Lösung ?


----------



## Crizpy (28. September 2011)

Zero399 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat alles sofort geklappt, was mich ziemlich verwundert, da bei mir normalerweise nie etwas funktioniert. Aber die Performance im Spiel ist eigenartig. Erinnert mich an Brink. Egal, was ich bei den Details rumstelle, die FPS ändern sich nie. In Innenarealen immer 70 - 85 FPS, sobald aber was passiert 30 - 40, was ich als unangenehm empfinde. Bin ich der Einzige bei dem das so ist?


 
ist ja nich die volle version also die beta ist keine vollendete ^^


----------



## Zero399 (28. September 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> ist ja nich die volle version also die beta ist keine vollendete ^^



Ja schon klar. Kann sein, dass die das noch ausbessern. Wär aber schön blöd wenn nicht :/


----------



## bundesgerd (28. September 2011)

So, es ist der 28te, 18:25 und ich habe IMMER NOCH KEINEN KEY. Bin Besitzer der PC-Version von MOH Tier 1 Edition. Der EA-Support hat immer noch nicht geantwortet...
Es ist einfach nur zum Kotzen,  EA 
Danke für nichts, für GAR NICHTS


----------



## bettenlager (28. September 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> ist ja nich die volle version also die beta ist keine vollendete ^^


 
Du meinst die schaffen es in 30 Tagen eine neue Engine zu programmieren? Könnte knapp werden...


----------



## facopse (28. September 2011)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Du meinst die schaffen es in 30 Tagen eine neue Engine zu programmieren? Könnte knapp werden...


 Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Beta technisch auf dem Stand von vor einigen Monaten sein könnte?
Die Beta dient ja schließlich der Bewertung des Gameplays und nicht der Technik.


----------



## Datamind (28. September 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Beta technisch auf dem Stand von vor einigen Monaten sein könnte?
> Die Beta dient ja schließlich der Bewertung des Gameplays und nicht der Technik.



Schon mal daran gedacht wie es bei Bad Company 2 gelaufen ist? Das Spiel läuft jetzt noch wie ein Sack Nüsse... Denkt ihr wenn die BF3 Final draussen ist ändert sich was daran. Dann heisst es auf einmal seitens EA: "Ooopps unser backbone ist dran Schuld, wir haben diese vielen User leider nicht eingeplant." 

Tja, schon klar das dieser hype bald sein wahres Gesicht zeigt... genauso wie origin auf einmal vor der Tür stand. Wer noch an ein Wunder glaubt der ist ein blinder Fanboy...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. September 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht wie es bei Bad Company 2 gelaufen ist? Das Spiel läuft jetzt noch wie ein Sack Nüsse... Denkt ihr wenn die BF3 Final draussen ist ändert sich was daran. Dann heisst es auf einmal seitens EA: "Ooopps unser backbone ist dran Schuld, wir haben diese vielen User leider nicht eingeplant."
> 
> Tja, schon klar das dieser hype bald sein wahres Gesicht zeigt... genauso wie origin auf einmal vor der Tür stand. Wer noch an ein Wunder glaubt der ist ein blinder Fanboy...




Tja ich musss zugeben, mir wird auch etwas flau im Magen, wenn ich bedenke, wie viel Zeit den Dicejungs bleibt. 
Aber ich muss deinem Vorredner zustimmen, man weiß nicht, auf welchem Stand die Beta ist.

Wenn du Bedenken hast, vielleicht einfach den release abwarten und den PCG Test lesen.


----------



## Fire0815 (29. September 2011)

Origin ist der letzte Müll. Schon gespeicherte Daten werden einfach ignoriert und man muß von vorne anfangen mit Download wenn man pausiert und später fortsetzen möchte. Habs deinstalliert. Solln sich das doch sonst wo hinschieben.


----------



## Datamind (29. September 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn du Bedenken hast, vielleicht einfach den release abwarten und den PCG Test lesen.



Hi, das ist ein Punkt wo ich dir völlig Recht gebe, man sollte die Community nicht noch mehr verwirren, das wird seitens Publisher schon genug getan.

Origin bereitet mir Bedenken genug, die Kundengängelung die die meisten User allerdings hinnehmen müssen finde ich nicht mehr schön. Es ist sicherlich ein alter Hut, wenn man Vergleiche seit den letzten 10 Jahren in der Spieleentwicklung heranzieht, aber ich bin seit der C64 Zeit dabei und langsam nervt die Richtung in die wir uns bewegen. 

Nur sollte man als Spieler auch nicht alles in Kauf nehmen. Versprechen einzuhalten wäre ein guter Schritt der Publisher... Stattdessen werden einige Dinge unter den Tisch gekehrt und viele Spieler müssen als Prellbock darunter leiden. Traurig wie neumodische Marketingstrategien aufs Suchtverhalten der Spieler einwirken.

Wie du schon sagtest sollte man die "finale" Version betrachten und einige Monate auf Bewährungsprobe stellen bevor jeder sein Urteil fällt. Vielleicht kann man dann auch genauer sagen, was Origin die Datenkralle genau macht. BTW ist derzeit Origin für mich ein Grund um die Geschichte zu boykottieren... das Spiel läuft durch diesen Dienst sicherlich nicht besser, der Dumme ist im Endeffekt der User.


----------



## McTrevor (29. September 2011)

Das ist ja die reinste Comedy hier. Der ein oder andere sollte eventuell mal einen Therapeuten aufsuchen. Bei aller Hingabe wird es dann doch lächerlich, wenn hier mit Schadensersatz-Klagen gedroht wird (welcher Schaden ist denn entstanden?), weil der Key für die Beta 10 Minuten später als versprochen geliefert wird. Da wird sich beschwert, als wäre das eigene, elementare Grundrecht auf Leben verletzt worden. Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken wird hingegen die Eula weggeklickt, mit der man informationsseitig die Hosen runterläßt, was das eigene System und dessen Nutzung angeht. 

Einige täten gut daran, sich in einigen Jahren nochmal ihre Posts hier durch zu lesen. Ich werdet euch vermutlich schämen. 

Eh jetzt alle schimpfen, sei nochmal klargestellt, daß ich etwas Verärgerung verstehe und einige hier auch durchaus noch im Rahmen bleiben. Aber bei manchen... pfffft... 

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

so hab mich die letzten tage informationstechnisch ein wenig zurück gehalten was battlefield angeht,,,ab heute is ja nun für alle offen so weit ich das gesehen hab,,wie und wo bekomm ich das nun her??

war grad auf der battlelogseite und da steht nur Update work in progress -.-


----------



## DiscoPringles (29. September 2011)

hi leute habe die beta gedownloadet aber imer wenn ich die starten will steht da there is a problem with your game's setup. please reinstaliere your game das habe ich 3 mal gemacht und nix passiert bitte um hilfe!!!


----------



## geschenk2 (7. November 2011)

wie lade ich die beta denn jetzt runter  bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2011)

geschenk2 schrieb:


> wie lade ich die beta denn jetzt runter  bitte um schnelle antwort


 
Die ist doch schon lange vorbei


----------

